# Free bees, is freebees, I always say



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This is last night's haul of bait hives, 1 each from 94402,94027,94010, 94063. The cardboard boxes are in the second year and seem as attractive to the bees as the wood nuc boxes. I am up to about twenty already this year.


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

What are you baiting with? Old comb or some other kind of attractant?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

at least one old comb laced with a few drops of lemongrass oil


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Good bait ol frank.. nice haul too...


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thats great. 
I haven't had any luck in mine with the plastic foundation yet. I did catch a swarm in a neighbors yard last week though.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

KQ6AR said:


> Thats great.
> I haven't had any luck in mine with the plastic foundation yet.


I have a bait with Plasticell at my house. Two swarms have had a lot of interest in it, but both moved elsewhere. I have had a two chamber plasticell deadout at another yard for ten years and no swarm has ever moved into it.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats awesome Frank. How long had you had them out? Do you just take them back to a yard and place them in 10 frame equipment and then go reset them?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Derek said:


> >How long had you had them out?
> 
> I put them out beginning of March, they started filling 3/17 up to 4/17. About 20 so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

odfrank said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> > Not much luck this year with wooden wine boxes and medium frames.
> ...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am up to twenty bait catches this year and am seeing a lot of tiny, tiny swarms. I did get one that was so large it did not fit into the five frame nuc box and absconded the next day.


----------

